# Question autonomie Ipod touch



## gamani25 (15 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais vous demander si cela est normal : j'ai recharché l'ipod touch à 100% hier après midi.

Ensuite j'ai écouté de la musique sur Deezer ( avec l'offre 15 jours gratuits n'hésitez pas à en profiter ) tout en allant sur des applications en même temps pendant environ une petite demi-heure environ.

Ce matin en me levant j'allume mon ipod et je contaste qu'il est à 50% et après m'en être servi un peu, il est passé à 40%. Je ne vais quand même pas le recharger tous les jours. 

Est-ce normal, je ne m'y connais pas trop en produits apple, je n'ai l'ipad et l'ipod touch que depuis un mois.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)

Il semblerait que tu utilises iOS 4, étant donné que tu utilises le multitâches. Depuis le passage à ce dernier, l'ipod reste constamment connecté au wifi, et ce même lorsqu'il est en veille. C'est peut-être une explication à la baisse de ton autonomie, à moins que tu ne coupes le wifi quand tu ne l'utilises pas.


----------



## gamani25 (16 Juillet 2010)

Oui je l'ais mis à jour et en effet je ne savais pas qu'il restait connecté au wifi même en veille. 

Non, justement je ne coupe pas le wifi quand je ne l'utilise pas car sinon à chaque fois que je le prends il faudrait que je le remette.

Mais au vu de votre réponse, je vais donc utiliser le "mode avion", au moins pendant la nuit.

Mais en comparaison de l'ipad, l'autonomie de l'ipod baisse rapidement. L'ipad ça ne bouge pas quand on ne l'utilise pas, ce qui n'est pas le l'ipod, je pense que c'était similaire les 2, mais non.


----------



## gamani25 (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'ai à nouveau chargé à 100%, je ne l'ai quasiment pas utilisé, je suis passé en mode avion et là je me rends compte que je suis à 45%.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'autonomie baisse à ce point là.


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Hmm, curieux. Autrement, utilises-tu le push ? Si oui, à quelle fréquence ?
Autrement, une restauration devrait solutionner le problème.


----------



## gamani25 (17 Juillet 2010)

Je n'utilise pas du tout le push. Par contre une restauration est-ce que cela supprime la musique et les applications qu'il y a dedans ?


----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)

Malheureusement oui, il faudra tout réinstaller après la restauration.
Puisque tu n'utilises pas le push, je n'ai vraiment aucune idée quant à l'origine de cette forte baisse d'autonomie.


----------



## gamani25 (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai modifié ma façon de l'utiliser, je ne vais plus sur deezer et sur des applications en même temps et je mets le mode avion dès que possible c'est à dire lorsque je ne l'utilise pas.

Résultats : la batterie tient mieux le choc.


----------

